# Tip shafted by pax



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!

So 12 minutes later, the whole car including trunk packed like a moving truck. We get to his hotel and I grab two carts from lobby and another ten minutes unpacking, shakes my hand and says "your the best".

Ended trip and was like six bucks total and mainly time spent packing.. I look and NOT a tip......two hours later, nothing.
Bastard
I got shafted!!!!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Lol cash talks bs walks.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> ...said please if get me two miles to hotel (which was high-end and expensive) *you'll get the biggest tip of your life*. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> 
> ...shakes my hand and says "*your the best*".


That _*was *_your tip.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Hook, line and sinker


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Hook, line and sinker


Unpaid Hooker is what I felt like


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if get me two miles to hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Cash up front. And if he doesn't have cash you have Venmo, Square reader, Paypal, Applepay, etc., right?

That's my tip to you.

There's a quote from C.S. Lewis which applies here: 
"Experience: that most brutal of teachers. But you learn, my God do you learn."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Click on my profile and follow me.

If you like every single one of my posts, I'll give you a good tip!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Click on my profile and follow me.
> 
> If you like every single one of my post, I'll give you a good tip!


I feel dirty, cheap, used and had a major violation of my personal car space with junk sickness......but I'm going to trust you, follow it is.....lol

I just need all your credit card info including social security # and tax ID #


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry, I just read tip and shafted from your thread title and I'm on a way different wavelength. I'll go see what's posted in News.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry, I just read tip and shafted from your thread title and I'm on a way different wavelength. I'll go see what's posted in News.


Lol


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Yes nice and hard


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ha... Lyft gave me 10 bucks from a complaint message


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if get me two miles to hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Maybe he will tip you the next time he opens his app. 
I had a ride earlier , the pin was in the middle of the street. I thought it was incorrect address. As I drove closer it was in a tent selling Christmas tree. I saw this guy and his kid waving at me. I pull over and confirm the passenger. He says he bought a tree and want to take it to his house. I happily agreed . He tells me he will take care of me after we were done. Then we get a rope and tie up the tree on top of the car and drive like 6 miles with open windows. I get him to his house and help him unload the tree. The kid was super excited and jumping around. He thanked me and left me a $5 tip 3 hours later.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't see what the big deal is, I mean the guy said you're the best... coming from a filthy rich guy that would mean the world to me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The fact that his gf kicked his “rich” butt out should have been a sign.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Ha... Lyft gave me 10 bucks from a complaint message
> 
> View attachment 187477


What did you say to Lyft for them to give you $10?

I've been screwed over by pax who promised to tip me in the app numerous times, I've never complained about it to Uber since I didn't think there was any chance of them doing much about it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> What did you say to Lyft for them to give you $10?
> 
> I've been screwed over by pax who promised to tip me in the app numerous times, I've never complained about it to Uber since I didn't think there was any chance of them doing much about it.


I asked them to send a reminder to Pax since i was turned into a moving car for twenty minutes total....didn't even think it would work to be honest, but surprisingly it did.

Pax still never tipped



sellkatsell44 said:


> The fact that his gf kicked his "rich" butt out should have been a sign.


Couldn't agree more with that statement


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The fact that his gf kicked his "rich" butt out should have been a sign.


The exact point I was going to make.

You'll just have to learn what my granddad always told me, "Be a mensch, not a schmendrick."


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I see brother you got manipulated
That's ok
Before doing Uber I blended with rich poeple in several occasions
I will not trust them before I see the cash
I really feel sorry for you
I show solitary to a fellow working-class


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> I see brother you got manipulated
> That's ok
> Before doing Uber I blended with rich poeple in several occasions
> I will not trust them before I see the cash
> ...


Thanks man....I just added Max to the untrustworthy names of Steve and Nick for future reference. ( No offense to names, just got burned my those names in life & basically they were snakes).....lesson learned!!!!!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> The exact point I was going to make.
> 
> You'll just have to learn what my granddad always told me, "Be a mensch, not a schmendrick."


That'll earn you a kick in the tuchus.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Thanks man....I just added Max to the untrustworthy names of Steve and Nick for future reference. ( No offense to names, just got burned my those names in life & basically they were snakes).....lesson learned!!!!!


I just feel unpleasant when I see who were lucky in their lives are not grateful when someone help them or giving them a decent service and they don't appreciate it 
That's exploitation


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


It sounds like he was poor and the girlfriend was rich.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Why do you think the girlfriend kicked him out of the house?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Why do you think the girlfriend kicked him out of the house?


He did say it was the second time in three months he parted ways. After we filled up my car, he went back in to give her keys. I thought here comes the beating and the cops, but went quietly in and out, to my car.
He said something in the short ride also that they have communication issues when trying to resolve issues....that was all I got



Demon said:


> It sounds like he was poor and the girlfriend was rich.


That hotel I took him too is rather expensive and most normal income people aren't staying there with those kinda upscale yuppie rates.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Unpaid Hooker is what I felt like


They know enough to either get the money up front or have the pimp/security close by to collect for them.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I asked them to send a reminder to Pax since i was turned into a moving car for twenty minutes total....didn't even think it would work to be honest, but surprisingly it did.
> 
> Pax still never tipped
> 
> Couldn't agree more with that statement


I hope it came out of pax's credit card - I mean, you totally deserved it and I don't care about Uber enough to make this statement sound like I feel sorry for them, but that pax is such a shitheel that they should definitely be paying you out of their pocket

And I hope he doesn't realize it and actually tips you in addition to that. I mean he said he would take care of you, I don't think 10 bucks is really taking care of you.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Tip comes before in that case


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Next time tell him he needs to use XL or movers. When he mentions tip, ask him how much then demand cash upfront.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That guy tipped five....must of closed out today some time in afternoon.....some tip from rich guy for a 13 cent a minute mover. Total $21 bucks for fare I guess is better than nothing, but a lot less than I thought after he swindled me with speech.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


In Poker, verbal is binding.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


oh man sorry I would love to help but my back is trashed right now and I can barely stand. You'll have to load it yourself.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

How long did ride take you, total?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

rex jones said:


> How long did ride take you, total?


About 18 minutes total


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds like you did fine.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

How about tonight.....started at 7pm amd drove till 12:30....did really good and busy but five dollars in tips in 9 lyft and 2 ubers.

Got many self entitled comments like, I'm not waiting a half hour for a three minute ride....lol....im like paxhole, how do you think driver going a half hour to get you on Christmas day to make a minimum is going to feel


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> How about tonight.....started at 7pm amd drove till 12:30....did really good and busy but five dollars in tips in 9 lyft and 2 ubers


yeah, considering its christmas, i guess not


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

rex jones said:


> yeah, considering its christmas, i guess not


Did good though....almost 30 per hour average and still strong on uber surge when I went home.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

W


jgiun1 said:


> Did good though....almost 30 per hour average and still strong on uber surge when I went home.


Well you have to treat surge as a tip.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


There is only 1 thing to do..try to date his ex girlfriend!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> There is only 1 thing to do..try to date his ex girlfriend!


I thought about that.....and force her to sell all his stuff in the house for $1.00 an item


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Whenever someone says you will get a big tip, you will get nada. I have helped people move who told me a big tip is coming. Next day I got a note from Uber saying I received cash for trip payment and my fare was refunded. I got my money and learned again Uber customers can be real dirtbags.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

james725 said:


> ... the guy said you're the best...


Finally, someone who can spell.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Was wondering when Lyft would be following Uber's lead of _keeping tips_ here and there....

That Lyft 'gave' you $10, then _allowed_ $5 to finally come through, once you complained...fairly obvious, I'd say.


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


The fact he didnt order suv shows ges a cheepa$$


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


Happens all the time . Pax tells me 4 times how he was going to give me a BIG tip for making mutiple stops and waiting . Ended up giving me nothing . Another time a lady grinned and smiled from ear to ear . Said she'd leave me a tip but first asked if she could tip in the app . My reply was a BIG thankyou . Looked at my trip . She gave me NO tip . Now when they say they're going to give me a tip and i say nothing, my tip ends up as nothing .


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Pull up on a lyft ride and high end expensive houses everywhere neighborhood, and I'm smiling like a butchers dog & happy.
> I pull up and there's a guy standing there with three suit cases, ten boxes, two bags & three coats
> Now I'm unhappy and hand already on the cancel button and he said. I'll make it worth it with huge tip to get me to a hotel down the road.
> He got kicked out by girlfriend and said please if you get me and my stuff two miles to the hotel (which was high-end and expensive) you'll get the biggest tip of your life. I'm thinking this is JACKPOT!!!!
> ...


There are more bad people than good people out there....A LOT MORE!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Was wondering when Lyft would be following Uber's lead of _keeping tips_ here and there....
> 
> That Lyft 'gave' you $10, then _allowed_ $5 to finally come through, once you complained...fairly obvious, I'd say.


I thought about also...trust me


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If you get scammed you deserved it. People only learn one way in life and if you keep getting scam over and over. Well You deserve it too 

Cash upfront or gtfo is what you should of said.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> If you get scammed you deserved it. People only learn one way in life and if you keep getting scam over and over. Well You deserve it too
> 
> Cash upfront or gtfo is what you should of said.


Your like that mean parent!!!! But it is the truth


----------

